
Pulsed engines provide high efficiency, output power, low fluctuations - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/pulsed-engines-provide-high-efficiency-output-power-low-fluctuations/
======
eip
Just wait until they realize what you can do with pulsed DC electronic motors.

RIP John Adams and John Bedini.

